# Plow lights wont work



## reliable (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my plows is driving me crazy. I have a 2 plug Minute Mount set up on a 99 F250 Super Duty. The plow movement works great but when I connect the plow to the truck the truck headlights stay on and won't move up to the lights on the plow headgear. So far I have:

1) Replaced the two 5 spade square isolation relays

2) Removed, cleaned and reset every single ground on the plow set up including at the battery, the two for the headlights on the plow and all the wires at the solenoid. 

3) Replaced every single female spade connector at each of the 2 isolation relays, at the plow flow control magnets, not sure what those are called.

4) Sandblasted the truck and plow side of the 9 pin hookup.

5) Replaced both headlights on the plow headgear

6) Knocked back a 6 pack out of frustration.

This is my first post here and I tried searching this site and lawnsite for a previously posted answer and I've had no luck so I'm hoping one of you guys will have a word of advice. This is my favorite truck and using it to plow and worrying about the plow height while on the streets is driving me crazy.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

reliable;1559356 said:


> One of my plows is driving me crazy. I have a 2 plug Minute Mount set up on a 99 F250 Super Duty. The plow movement works great but when I connect the plow to the truck the truck headlights stay on and won't move up to the lights on the plow headgear. So far I have:
> 
> 1) Replaced the two 5 spade square isolation relays
> 
> ...


Check for broken/dirty pins in the light harness connector? Did they lights work before or is this new setup for the truck?


----------



## reliable (Jan 6, 2013)

It's an existing installation that has worked for years. The connections were a little green so that's why I sand blasted them. I guess I should go through my paperwork and check for power on the truck side of the pin connection harness.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

reliable;1559439 said:


> It's an existing installation that has worked for years. The connections were a little green so that's why I sand blasted them. I guess I should go through my paperwork and check for power on the truck side of the pin connection harness.


Friends western plow was doing same thing. After cleaning all the connectors and spreading the two large pins everything worked fine again. But he was trouble with plow not working also.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

make sure you have all pwr and the gnd at the relays,,,,did you look at fishers/westerns website for the info......and theres hours of reading about headlights not working on plows.....i've replied to half of them fyi


----------



## reliable (Jan 6, 2013)

I just downloaded the schematics from Fisher and will take a look at it later on today. I did a google site search using (plowsite: fisher lights not working ) and read through a ton of stuff but couldn't really find anything to my specific problem. I was kind of hoping someone would have a test that I could run at the truck side of the harness to see if I was getting power there. I am thinking about running a ground back to the battery from the lead and see if it will send power to the connections of the truck side of the 9 pin. I also just talked to a buddy who has the same truck set up and I am going to meet up with him to test his truck on my plow and my truck on his plow to isolate which side of the harness its on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Do the plow/tk switch first. That will tell you if its tk or plow. Just saying it'll be easier then adding a wire or "jumping" things right now


----------



## reliable (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol yea I agree, it's gonna be a sloppy jump if I do it though, just run a temp wire from the ground prong on the 9 pin to the battery, just to see if it brings power to the leads


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait. You don't need to go that far with it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just jump at the bk/og at the relays sorry I thought yours was an ISO not a 2 relay.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And the bk/og is gnd!!! The relays get there pwr from the headlights,,,and they switch from tk to plow via the parking lights and that gnd on the plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do the parking lights on the truck work?


----------

